# 2011 Mobile Electronics Industry Awards - Get Your Votes In!!



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys I thought I would share this since most people that are not in the "Industry" may not be aware of this, but each year ME Mag presents the Mobile Electronics Industry Awards for the Top 50 Retailers and Top 100 Installers. (those plaques you see at your favorite install shops)

This year for the first time ever consumers are allowed to vote for their favorite Top Installer and/or Retailers. Currently the fields have been narrowed down to the top candidates and Don Amann aka 6Spdcoupe and a few other fellow DIYMA Members/Vendors have made the Top 10 list!! 

So be sure to get your vote in while you still can and help support our DIYMA vendors and supporters if you have had any positive experiences with them in the past.

Here is the site for voting!

ME Voting

Note: If your a consumer, be sure you state the following at the checkbox at the top!!


----------

